# "On-line Residence Visa Application" fact or fib??



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Greetings!

So some of you will by now be aware of the impending arrival of Mrs. Barking-Hatstand.

As I had an idle hour or 5 to kill I thought I should attempt the perilous task of comissioning the able assistance of a typist for Mrs B-H's visa application form. To that end I took an late afternoon sojourn around the Diera Clock Tower. In no less than 5 different typists offices, I use the term office loosely, I was told the charge for the form will be 250-280 dirhams, as it is now all done "on-line" and the form cannot be printed until the Visa Immigration Fee is paid.

None of the guidance I have received makes any mention of this fee or indeed an on-line application. Anyone have any thoughts, opinions or better yet direct experience?? Or are those cunning and inscrutable typists attempting to pull the wool over old Barking-Hatstand's eyes?

Cheers
H-B-H

Interestingly I was previously unaware the eyelids can sweat, I close the day a more rounded chap for the experience. H


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Greetings!
> 
> So some of you will by now be aware of the impending arrival of Mrs. Barking-Hatstand.
> 
> ...



The only online residency permit system I'm aware of is stated in this thread I started a few weeks ago

Unfortunately, I am waiting for my co-worker to setup a username/password for me to start playing with this setup so I am not able to provide personal experience.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*online system*

The only online system that is currently in place for visa applications is the E-cash system which allows you to pay the visa application fees at the location of the E-cash (even the immigration office now uses this system) which prevents you from the hassle of queing at the DNRD (immigration). However the only beneit would be if you can find one of the very few typing offices or document clearing offices that has this sytem in the office so that they can do the typing and application process at one time. I was just employed by a document clearing company and the 1st ting that I did was arrange for our office to have this system. 

But this system only saves you time in DNRD, it will still mean that you will have to get the card, which is only available in the centeral post office and Dubai bank (as far as I know)


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

*Ding Ding all change!*

Greetings!

Further information for those either interested in how to get to your wife's residence entry visa or those bored at work having a sly surf.

Typist offices now appear to no longer just type the application form, they enter all the info online direct into the DNRD website and charge you accordingly, once completed they will then print the visa application form.

At the typist office (pretty much any typists office will do and they are normally open until 19:00 or so) you will need.

Passport
Residence Permit passport copy
Salary letter in Arabic from your employer.
Wife's Passport Copy
Wife's Passport Photo
Attested Marriage Certificate Original and Copy
250 Dh. Cash


Breakdown of charges (for me at least)

100 Dh. Basic Fee
100 Dh. Urgency Fee (and no you can't have it done non-urgently)
20 Dh. small fee can't remember.
30 Dh. typing charge.

250 Dh. Total

Take this form and all the other paperwork to the local DNRD office, in Diera the Dnata Building near the Clocktower roundabout. Be there before 14:30 or you may well end up being there on your own.

Once there hand over all the above and 1 more wife's photo and you are pretty well done a small handling charge stamp of 25Dh and Robert's your mother's brother, one pink residence entry permit will be in your sweaty little hand. Believe me after the walk from the typist office to Dnata it will be very sweaty.

Pink Visa valid for 60 days.

Any questions do ask and I'll will of course tell you what I know.

Regards
H-B-H


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

P. S. 

For the very brave and possibly arabic speaking amoungst you I think you can create a DNRD account and do the typing yourself if you feel so moved DNRD but don't bet your mortgage on it. 

For those so moved you can also get you e-gate card issued at the DNRD too for 220 DH


----------

